# I Got In!



## bgray (Nov 11, 2007)

I submitted this pen to the guild, and was accepted.
























It's made from black ebonite.

Obviously, I'm pretty stoked!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrads, one fine looking F/P.


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 11, 2007)

Congratulations on your acceptance into the Guild. You've made a great looking fountain pen, but how long must we wait to know more information about this pen? You must spend as much time telling us about the pen as you did making it....but the short version will work also.[]
Welcome aboard.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Nov 11, 2007)

Glad to see you got in, and rightly so...  That's a nice looking pen! I love the material and the overall look.  Great job!


----------



## gwilki (Nov 11, 2007)

Congratulations, Brian. You are in pretty rarified company now.


----------



## skiprat (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats Brian[]That is a superb pen. Like Don, I too would like to know more. 
Also, with workmanship like that, why don't you have an album of more of your great work?[]


----------



## potter (Nov 11, 2007)

congrats, a perfect classical design! Tell us about the kit, the materials....


----------



## Rudy Vey (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats, well worth the Guild.


----------



## bgray (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks, everyone.

I can't really point to any one kit, as some parts are made by me on the metal lathe.

The barrel is basically an El Grande/Churchill that is closed-end.

The cap is complex.  There is only a minimal amount of brass.  

The finial is threaded and screws on, and the clip fits into a filed recess.

The material is ebonite, and the grooves are just a light touch from a threading tool.

Thanks again.


----------



## R2 (Nov 11, 2007)

No woder you got in! that is one stnning piece of work!!! Congrats and keep up the good work.[][][][]


----------



## txbatons (Nov 11, 2007)

Nice work. Congrats!


----------



## LEAP (Nov 11, 2007)

Well deserved recognition!


----------



## ahoiberg (Nov 11, 2007)

stellar! congrats.


----------



## broitblat (Nov 11, 2007)

Elegant looking pen.  Congratulations on your acceptance to the guild!

  -Barry


----------



## Ligget (Nov 12, 2007)

Congratulations, it`s a fantastic pen![]


----------



## johnnycnc (Nov 12, 2007)

Excellent work.Congrats on your acceptance!
Very unique pen,I can see why.[]


----------



## Rmartin (Nov 12, 2007)

Congratulations!

Excellent work


----------



## Mikey (Nov 12, 2007)

Very nice from me as well! That actually looks to me like an antique pen made from one of the more popular companies, and definately not from a kit. Great work.


----------



## ashaw (Nov 12, 2007)

Brian
Congrats.  Nice looking pen.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Nov 12, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## GaryMGg (Nov 12, 2007)

Congratulations Brian. Nicely designed and very handsome.


----------



## gerryr (Nov 12, 2007)

Congratulations.  Beautiful pen.


----------



## UKpenmaker (Nov 12, 2007)

Very nice work Brian, congrats[]


----------



## DKF (Nov 12, 2007)

Congrats..........that is a great looking pen with a very unique design!  No question as to why you got in...


----------



## edman2 (Nov 12, 2007)

Outstanding pen and achievement!  Your work will inspire others to make it to that level. Congratulations!


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 12, 2007)

Congratulations, great pen.


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 12, 2007)

Congrats, the pen looks great.  I kinda feel silly asking this question, but what exactly is the guild and what's it mean as in is it some sort of award or something, or you have to make something spectacular to be a member?  What is the significance of what it is I'm congratulating you for, other than the beauty of a pen?


----------



## alxe24 (Nov 12, 2007)

Well what can I say that was not said yet? Let see. I can't understand how you got in with that sorry lookin pen. I rather be repetitive and tell the truth. Congratulations on that fenomenal looking pen. Awesome job. I'd be proud to make a pen like that.
Alex


----------



## chigdon (Nov 12, 2007)

Great looking pen!


----------



## johncrane (Nov 12, 2007)

Congrats great looking pen.[]


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 12, 2007)

Ok..I read all about it.  It's definitely a great pat on the back and a very fine achievement.  The whole concept of the guild is interesting and somewhat genious really.  So...double congrats to you! [][]


----------



## Penmonkey (Nov 12, 2007)

Very nice pen you have there. I have considered summiting a pen to PMG but just never got around to it.


----------



## CSue (Nov 12, 2007)

Stunning pen and worthy of the honor.


----------



## rixstix (Nov 12, 2007)

Congratulations Brian,
It's a remarkable pen


----------



## keapople (Nov 12, 2007)

Tell me more about the lighting in this photo?

Thaks
kirby


----------



## bgray (Nov 12, 2007)

The photo is perhaps embarrassingly simple.

CoolPix 5600

Butcher paper as my backdrop.

Two lights.  Both 500w with plastic diffusers in front of them.

One shot from the left above, and the other from the right and more tight.

I have pics of my setup, but I'm currently out of town and I don't have access to the computer with those photos...email me, and I can send them to you this weekend if you like.

bg


----------



## Scott (Nov 12, 2007)

Brian!  I feel so dumb!  I thought you were already a member!   [:I]   Good job by you!  I am glad you have joined the Pen Maker's Guild, it will be better for having you as one of their group!  As a member of the Guild, I welcome you!

As for the pen - well, you already know what I think of your pens!   [8D]   For those of you who don't know, Brian's pens have become quite the item over at the Fountain Pen Network (FPN), and if I'm lucky, I'll have one in my collection after the first of the year!

Well done!

Scott.


----------



## follow3 (Nov 12, 2007)

Congratulations Brian!!!

With that pen, you give us all something to strive for.

Steve


----------

